# Overwhelmed by software choices



## mekosmowski (Nov 15, 2021)

My ultimate goal is computer realized audio.

I'm not a performer. I have had a year of college theory. When I write classical style pieces I like to through compose with score using the mouse (currently Musescore). I also do electronica sometimes mostly with loops and DAW (currently Reaper). It's almost like the two processes are separate activities. I'm mostly seeking advice for the classical style work.

I have been dabbling with things off and on for awhile and now I'd like to take the plunge and put stuff on bandcamp and look into distrokid.

I've made some purchases over time. Hardware is mostly a Samson 49 key controller (mainly used to preview synth sounds); a Linnstrument; and a Touché. Notable software includes VCSO2 Pro; Komplete 12 with full Kontakt 6; VEP 6 later upgraded to VEP 7; and Pianoteq 6 (Grotian is my preferred, fwiw).

I mostly write for smaller chamber ensembles, I haven't tackled full orchestra to date. I tried exporting a piece from Musescore to Reaper once to use VSCO2 in an attempt to get better sound, but the clarinet was a bunch of clicks and after some faffing I, well, honestly, I ragequit.

Without all of you wonderful people to offer opinions, I think I would get the Vienna starter pack volume 1 and Dorico elements later this month and wait to compare Dorico 4 to Musescore 4. The 12 instruments of elements would probably be enough for my immediate needs if one instrument included multiple articulations and one instrument could be a drumkit. I'd also thought about seeing if there's a sale to upgrade to Komplete Ultimate 13, but I only have $300-400 USD budget. For a library I think I'd be better off with Vienna.

Do either of these plans sound reasonable? Do you have other suggestions? Thanks for reading this far.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 15, 2021)

With that budget, naturally your choices are going to be somewhat limited. Nevertheless, there are quite a number of full orchestral libraries in that range.

Here's advice from someone who's been at this for a while: Try to get the absolute best possible sound that YOU think is best, with whatever budget you have. Don't settle unless you have to for an "ok for now but sounds bad" library.

*Look Around a Little More?*

Using really good headphones or really good speakers -- the best you can get your hands on -- take your time and review. I would not recommend Komplete ultimate, for a start, if your goal is chamber music. Instead, I think I'd check out the bargain libraries that are out there, which include:

-- Spitfire's BBC Orchestra and some of their "LABS" series, some of which are free or nearly free (but still sound good);
-- East West's lower priced "Hollywood Orchestra" (there are several versions);
-- Others

I'm not recommending against Vienna at all, just urging you to check out some alternatives.

Remember, use YOUR taste, YOUR ears. Don't rely on recommendations too heavily.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 15, 2021)

You're obviously a notes guy if you're using Musescore and Dorico. I would take a good hard look at StaffPad if you have a capable tablet. Go to the StaffPad section on the forum and listen to some of the compositions or mockups done with StaffPad. It will get you where you want to go a lot faster than a library. We've already seen 50% off sales this year. If that happens again (and it might at BF), you could have the entire Berlin series for $200. Here's a random example.


----------



## mekosmowski (Nov 15, 2021)

Oh, I do have a decent Bayerdynamic closed back headphones.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 16, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> You're obviously a notes guy if you're using Musescore and Dorico. I would take a good hard look at StaffPad if you have a capable tablet. Go to the StaffPad section on the forum and listen to some of the compositions or mockups done with StaffPad. It will get you where you want to go a lot faster than a library. We've already seen 50% off sales this year. If that happens again (and it might at BF), you could have the entire Berlin series for $200. Here's a random example.



This is very interesting; I didn't realize that StaffPad had so many sample libraries available for purchase inside of it. And I'm a little jealous of the fact that one could get so much bang for their buck in the BF sasles.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 16, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> This is very interesting; I didn't realize that StaffPad had so many sample libraries available for purchase inside of it. And I'm a little jealous of the fact that one could get so much bang for their buck in the BF sasles.


No one knows what the BF deals will be, but they have had several sales since Musescore bought them out. The main drawback to StaffPad is that it requires a fairly powerful tablet. For full orchestral scores, that pretty much means an iPad Pro. (I have no idea what the Windows equivalent is, or if there is one.)


----------

